# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  adding t3 get this fat down

## Hephens

Ok so i'm around 10weeks out from comp, just started some hgh, test, mast, tren . problem is i feel my cardio doesnt get nowhere, like i do 40mins empty stomach in morning and dont feel too much but its working. My metabolism i felt has really slowed down lately. Still incorporating more than usual carbs because i don't want to crash. 

My question is how much should i run t3/day. I was thinkn 25mcg/day, i am worried about my muscle being eaten. What duration should i do aswel, i really like to do mon-fri take t3 on empty stomach with my hgh and have fri sat off or should i just do time on time off?

----------


## Hephens

Can any1 give me advice i need to start this cytomel now otherwise i am stressn to get this fat down in time for the show. I was thinkn of startn 15mcg and work my way up but can i take it twice a day before training or just mon-fri with sat/sun as off days? I would also like to use it for 8weeks if possible. If someone can give me a good protocol that would be great because there is just too much info on cytomel out there with all different stories. I have tried it in the apst and i respond good at low dosage first and bump it off than just cut it off after i am finish with out tapping down, got blood work done and my thyroid came back fine after doing that. I'm also on test, tren , mast and hgh. max fat loss without sacrificing muscle.

----------


## Metalject

If you're using AAS, this should protect your muscle tissue when using cytomel . Of course the more cytomel you use, the more you put your tissue at risk, but a decent plan with the steroids you listed should protect you. If you decide to use it, 25mcg/ed is normally a good starting point. What I prefer and what I always have most of my guys do is we'll increase the t3 by 12.5mcg every week or two as needed. Sometimes a 25mcg increase but 12.5 is more common. From there you simply keep ramping up as needed. Keep the dose as low as you can because this stuff can really drain your energy which is probably already drained from your diet. 75-100mcg/ed is as far as most need to take it if their overall plan is sound. Once you get to the end of your contest, continue running cytomel. Drop the dose down 25mcg every 3 days or so until you get back to 25mcg per day and run that dose for a full week. From there discontinue use. 

Just a side note based on your comments, I don't know if you've ever competed before but part of a successful competition diet is suffering. You see, at least in the U.S. so many guys coming to the stage these days not in shape, or it least not what I'd consider impressive conditioning because they're so worried about staying full throughout their diet...staying full during the diet doesn't mean a thing. A good diet is going to make you feel like dragging ass at some point, especially towards the end. There are exceptions but not often. You can't be afraid to do large amounts of cardio if needed, and you can't be afraid to take your carbs down lower...often both are inevitable if you really want to come to the stage ripped and peeled to the bone.

----------


## Hephens

> If you're using AAS, this should protect your muscle tissue when using cytomel . Of course the more cytomel you use, the more you put your tissue at risk, but a decent plan with the steroids you listed should protect you. If you decide to use it, 25mcg/ed is normally a good starting point. What I prefer and what I always have most of my guys do is we'll increase the t3 by 12.5mcg every week or two as needed. Sometimes a 25mcg increase but 12.5 is more common. From there you simply keep ramping up as needed. Keep the dose as low as you can because this stuff can really drain your energy which is probably already drained from your diet. 75-100mcg/ed is as far as most need to take it if their overall plan is sound. Once you get to the end of your contest, continue running cytomel. Drop the dose down 25mcg every 3 days or so until you get back to 25mcg per day and run that dose for a full week. From there discontinue use. 
> 
> Just a side note based on your comments, I don't know if you've ever competed before but part of a successful competition diet is suffering. You see, at least in the U.S. so many guys coming to the stage these days not in shape, or it least not what I'd consider impressive conditioning because they're so worried about staying full throughout their diet...staying full during the diet doesn't mean a thing. A good diet is going to make you feel like dragging ass at some point, especially towards the end. There are exceptions but not often. You can't be afraid to do large amounts of cardio if needed, and you can't be afraid to take your carbs down lower...often both are inevitable if you really want to come to the stage ripped and peeled to the bone.


Yes i just started now at 15mcg, will probably increase by 15mcg each week if i need to but trying to keep it as low as possible, so i'm not tapping into muscle. Also should i split the dose or take all in morning on empty stomach? Is 8weeks too long on cytomel, i feel it is but i realy dont want to come off it.

Yes i understand i had been away and came back and decided to go for it, thats why i am cutting short of time but i know i can get it down. Iv actually uped my cardio more than normal which i didnt want to but i need to keep this fat coming off each week. So far so good the fat has been coming off and i have possibly gained or put on some muscle from the AAS and HGH but its not an over night thing so it will take time but need to keep it up. i really wont be stage ready until 1week out.

----------


## Hephens

I see 8weeks of cytomel is ok, but the thing i am most worried about is my thyroid. So does ramping it up to high dosages really affect it more or does it not matter. Cause i hear people say not to tapper off once u touch a small dose of cytomel that shuts you down already?

----------


## Metalject

8wks should be fine. I have, as well as more people than I can count have used it longer with no long-term negative effects. 6-8wks is however a good safe rule of thumb. 

15mcg isn't going to do much. 25mcg/ed is considered the lowest baseline dose to treat hypothyroidism. 

The reason you ramp it up is so you can promote stronger fat burning as you need it. You may or may not have to ramp up all that high, then again you might...you kind of have to play it by ear. The ramping down and especially that final wk at 25mcg/ed is the most important factor. It's a bad idea to just come off T3 cold turkey. It's much easier on the thyroid to re-accustom to lower levels of the thyroid hormone before dropping it altogether. 

The only reports of anyone suffering from hypothyroidism due to the use of Cytomel all surround extreme overexposure...we're talking about extremely long-term use.

----------


## Hephens

> 8wks should be fine. I have, as well as more people than I can count have used it longer with no long-term negative effects. 6-8wks is however a good safe rule of thumb. 
> 
> 15mcg isn't going to do much. 25mcg/ed is considered the lowest baseline dose to treat hypothyroidism. 
> 
> The reason you ramp it up is so you can promote stronger fat burning as you need it. You may or may not have to ramp up all that high, then again you might...you kind of have to play it by ear. The ramping down and especially that final wk at 25mcg/ed is the most important factor. It's a bad idea to just come off T3 cold turkey. It's much easier on the thyroid to re-accustom to lower levels of the thyroid hormone before dropping it altogether. 
> 
> The only reports of anyone suffering from hypothyroidism due to the use of Cytomel all surround extreme overexposure...we're talking about extremely long-term use.


Ok great advice thanks, i feel i need to increase it slightly but will do it on how i feel than will taper off when finish.

----------

